# BBW dupe Eucalyptus Spearmint



## mermaid (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just joined the forum and I am looking for a dupe of Bath & Body Works Stress Relief/eucalyptus spearmint 
scent.  I've tried a couple of dupes (one from Brambleberry and one from Sweetcakes) but haven't found one that is close enough.  Any ideas?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2012)

The Fragrance Oil Finder site lists a few other suppliers BBW's Eucalyptus Spearmint but I don't know if the FOs would be true to the original scent or even if the sites still carry the FO. http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catal ... th=2_9_227


----------



## judymoody (Sep 14, 2012)

The WSP one is supposed to be spot on.  I've never used it personally; just going off reviews.


----------



## mermaid (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks so much, I did check the fragrance finder and saw I few other companies listed.  Just wondered if anyone else had first hand experience before I spend more $.


----------

